# Thousands To Attend BBQ In Front Vegan’s Home Who Fought With Neighbors



## longknife (Sep 6, 2019)

*“Put some shimp on the barbie, mate.”*

*Leave it to the Aussies to come to the forefront when showing their disdain for ignorance.*

**
*PERTH, Australia – Thousands of people plan to attend a barbecue in front of the home of a vegan Australian woman who took her neighbors to court over the smell of meat cooking in their own backyard.*

*What a real winner this Shiela is. She also complained about her neighbor’s cigarette smoke and the sound of children playing near her home.*

*The full story is @ Thousands To Attend BBQ In Front Vegan's Home Who Fought With Neighbors - Freedom Outpost*


----------



## fncceo (Sep 6, 2019)

I might literally die with happiness ...  my faith in humanity restored by seeing good people come together for a common cause.


----------

